

School outsources teaching to India - bakbak
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/education/educationnews/7992178/School-outsources-teaching-to-India.html

======
bakbak
Interesting to know viewpoint from other-side "If brain surgery can now be
done remotely, why not maths teaching?"

